# SM Cristino Vasquez, Welcome to MartialTalk!!!



## Guro Harold (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Senior Master Vasquez,

Welcome to MartialTalk and the Modern Arnis Forum!!!!

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Carol (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome, Sr. Master Vasquez!  It's an honor to have you here with us sir.  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2006)

How fortunate to have you here! Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 24, 2006)

I would also like to welcome SM Cristino Vasquez to this forum. 

Thank you


----------



## MJS (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:asian: 

I look forward to your posts!

Mike


----------



## kruzada (Sep 24, 2006)

Sir Cris,

I am glad that you are posting here. The entire Kuntaw Kali Kruzada group sends their regards.

I am Rico Acosta's brother. We hope you will come and visit us in NYC.

Gumagalang,
Rich Acosta


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 25, 2006)

Senior Master Vasquez,

Welcome to MartialTalk.  I look forward to reading your posts


----------



## sanggot (Sep 27, 2006)

...SM Master Cris will post some of his training clips soon!


----------



## SM Cristino Vasquez (Sep 28, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> I would also like to welcome SM Cristino Vasquez to this forum.
> 
> Thank you


hi 

how are you? how is your training? maybe someday we will see you here in the phllipines.
more power to you and your students.
sm cristino vasquez


----------



## SM Cristino Vasquez (Sep 28, 2006)

hi

thank you very much.
soon i will see you here in the phillipines.
salamat.mabuhay
sm cristino vasquez


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 29, 2006)

SM Cristino Vasquez said:


> hi
> 
> how are you? how is your training? maybe someday we will see you here in the phllipines.
> more power to you and your students.
> sm cristino vasquez


 

SM Cristino Vasquez,

I am fine. I have a nice job and can meet all my requirements to live. Thank you for asking. And I hope all is well with you and yours. 

My training goes well as we (* My senior and peers *) still teach Modern Arnis in Flint to those who wish to learn. We keep the classes small and give senior to junior training almost all the time. Or a couple of peers working together with a Senior to them watching/guiding/coaching and or teaching.

I also continue my Training in Balintawak, and I am teaching some students who also trained with Manong Ted Buot. I have no new students yet, but I am concentrating on those that trained with Manong Ted who wish to continue their learning and growth. 

I hope to go to the PI some day. Not sure when, but I think I would enjoy it. 

Thank you and best regards


----------



## sanggot (Oct 9, 2006)

Senior Master Cris Vasquez Produced his first instructional Video
His the only Lakan Siyam in Modern Arnis system that Gm Remy Presas Certified

Title: Ipit-Pilipit System Advance Instructions of Modern Arnis Vol.1
By: Senior Master Cristino Vasquez Lakan Siyam (9) Modern Arnis

Ipit_Pilipit is Senior Master Cris Vasquez own system developed from his
Long practice of Filipino Martial Arts.

Cost: 40USD includes shipping
This video is must to have for all Instructors of Modern Arnis
Please support this video so that he will be inspire to another
Instructional Video.

Senior Master Cris Vasquez Video clips can be found in the link below
http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=keathongkong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3Xe5RxJ7bI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG-5KzLDNeY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbxnfnQ4P7Y

...more clips to come

For Details:
Email: abner_anievas@hotmail.com


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Sir!

It's an honor to have you amongst our ranks!

Respectfully,

Andy


----------

